# MV Pentland Firth & MV St Ronan



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I wonder if any member has has a photo or some detail on the following two vessels.

Pentland Firth Official No. 186838 Built 1955.
St Ronan Official No. 300202 Built 1958.

Thanks in advance.

Rgds

Hugh

St Ronan owned by J & A Gardiner was sunk after a collision with MV Mount Athos on 11th July 1959


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Pentland Firth 
Built by Bodewes,Martenshoek 1955.Grt.594 Length 176 feet Breadth 29 Feet
Owned by Gillie and Blair Newcastle on Tyne.
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you both for the info much appreciated.

Rgds


----------



## Portred (Dec 20, 2006)

Are J & A Gardiner still in operation and if so, how many ships do they operate and what are their names and details?

Thanks!


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

Good Evening, theres a photo of the "Saint Ronan" on here -

http://www.photoship.co.uk/Old Ships/page2.html
I rember Willie McCrea was skipper. I'm sure when Ruud comes on he will provide more photos and information for us. Regards Ken


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Which one?*

Hello Ken,

Thanks for your reply. Since I posted this message I have since seen the photo that you mention but...there were two Saint Ronans the first was the 1958 built ship which was sunk after collision with mv MOUNT ATHOS, 11th July 1959. This is the vessel I need.

There was also another Saint Ronan built in 1966 and broken up in Blyth on 5/4/1990.

Is the vessel on Photoship the 1958 built ship?

Thanks for your interest.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
PENTLAND FIRTH 03-1955 was built at Bodewes Scheepswerf N.V-Martenshoek.
Owner:Northern Coasters Ltd.
Manager: G.T.Gillie & Blair Ltd-Newcastle
GT:594
DWT:780
LOA x B x D:176'6" x 28'8" x 12'0½"
Eng.:4SA 8Cy.270-500mm Werkspoor
Call/Flag Sign:MTZM
Sorry no pics.


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

Hello Hugh, sorry the ship-photo I posted was the 966 St Ronan. A bit surprised Ruud hasnt a photo of her -he has photos of nearly all the ccoasters. However someone will come up with them, regards Ken


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ken,
Thanks for the confirmation...it all helps.

Regards


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Anderskane said:


> Good Evening, theres a photo of the "Saint Ronan" on here -
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/Old Ships/page2.html
> I rember Willie McCrea was skipper. I'm sure when Ruud comes on he will provide more photos and information for us. Regards Ken


Ken , i was Mate with Willie McCrea and Jack Taylor as Skippers on the Saint Colman. Regards Colin


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

*SAINT COLEMAN masters*

Hi Colin, Thought you might like to see this photo of the farewell group and last crew for the MARGARET LOCKINGTON 's departure from Dundalk on the 12th June 1957 to the breakers in Dublin Can you reconise Capt. Jack ? On deck == L to R, Andy Forsythe, Carrickfergus, Chief Engineer; Paddy Crawley Dundalk, Mate; James Martin,Dundalk O.S; John McArdle,Dundalk,A.B.( At present pilot for Dundalk Port); Captain Jack Taylor, Bangor,( later master of the Saint Colman, he died in South Africa while on a visit to his son there); Kevin Meegan,Newry, Bosun; Bob. Ramsey,Newry, 2nd Eng; W.Ward,Warrenpoint,Cook; Paddy Davidson, Dundalk, Fireman. On the quay == L to R, Captain James Higgins, Harbour Master; Bill Duffield, Lockingtons Manager and Agent; Miss Carroll, Irwin Lockington; Mr. Brians; Douglas Lockington; Miss Kwiatowski; W. Robinson; Phil Henry; Sidney Sanson. Willie McCrea was also an old friend of many of us here over the years.. Charley.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

GALTRA said:


> Hi Colin, Thought you might like to see this photo of the farewell group and last crew for the MARGARET LOCKINGTON 's departure from Dundalk on the 12th June 1957 to the breakers in Dublin Can you reconise Capt. Jack ? On deck == L to R, Andy Forsythe, Carrickfergus, Chief Engineer; Paddy Crawley Dundalk, Mate; James Martin,Dundalk O.S; John McArdle,Dundalk,A.B.( At present pilot for Dundalk Port); Captain Jack Taylor, Bangor,( later master of the Saint Colman, he died in South Africa while on a visit to his son there); Kevin Meegan,Newry, Bosun; Bob. Ramsey,Newry, 2nd Eng; W.Ward,Warrenpoint,Cook; Paddy Davidson, Dundalk, Fireman. On the quay == L to R, Captain James Higgins, Harbour Master; Bill Duffield, Lockingtons Manager and Agent; Miss Carroll, Irwin Lockington; Mr. Brians; Douglas Lockington; Miss Kwiatowski; W. Robinson; Phil Henry; Sidney Sanson. Willie McCrea was also an old friend of many of us here over the years.. Charley.


Charley, Many thanks indeed for the photo. I do indeed recognise Jack. He was a great chap to sail with. We used to travel back and forth to Bangor ( also my home town ) when the ship was in Newry. Very sorry to hear of his passing. Thank-you again. Regards Colin


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Anderskane said:


> Hello Hugh, sorry the ship-photo I posted was the 966 St Ronan. A bit surprised Ruud hasnt a photo of her -he has photos of nearly all the ccoasters. However someone will come up with them, regards Ken


Ahoy Ken,
Do you know how many coasters were built world-wide?How many changed their names over the years,so I'm sorry to have you disappointed, but I haven't all of them.Lately a friend of mine bought a almost complete collection of Dutch coasters photos[6000+] when I told him,after I looked at my data-base,that to have a complete collection he probably should have reached about 20,000-30,000 photos as most of those coasters changed at least 3-4 times their name/owner,but some changed 2-3 in a year,and a few, more then 10 times in their lifetime;so it's impossible to have all of them.Coasters nowadays are launched with a name, and on their first voyage they have changed their name already, even more tough.So I'm not follow these any more, as I'm still looking for oldies that are collectable with another name as they started their life, and sometimes hard to find, especially when the time between the changes of name was very short.
Here an example of one of them,just a casual name: the Danish built WEDELLSBORG CASTLE launched in 1966,and came in 1980 to the Netherlands as ATE:


Well she changed 10+ her name,and I only have her 3x from the beginning period, so there you are.(EEK)
Note: Just noticed that her last name should have been written as AKSA I instead of ASKA I,and has changed once again her name into PETER 2004 IMO:6703367,so almost impossible to follow/collect these all.But still I'm looking after piccies,as this is a fine hobby, and keeps you off the streets/bars etcetera.


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hugh

I did a couple of voyages on the Moray Firth, a sister ship of the Pentland Firth and the Olna Firth (I think). Don't remember too much about her except that there were only 4 of us crewing her, the Skipper, an Engineer and 2 on deck. 5 hours on, 5 hours off were the watches. The Moray Firth was mainly on Blyth up to the Scottish Islands with the odd trip down to the south or over to Europe. Sorry, can't help with the Pentland Firth.

If I can, I'll put a couple of pics up for you.









Pentland Firth









Moray Firth









Olna Firth


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello VTR,

Thanks for that. I should have mentioned that John (Letterkenny) gave me a pic of PENTLAND FIRTH on another thread.

Regards


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

*Moray Firth*

Recognise the shot of the Moray Firth. It's taken in Stornoway.Quite possible it is discharging cement.


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

alexmackinnon said:


> Recognise the shot of the Moray Firth. It's taken in Stornoway.Quite possible it is discharging cement.


Yup, we used to take either cement there or more usually coal from Blyth.


----------

